# Anwendung auf UNIX-Server starten ohne shell geöffnet zu haben



## eische (13. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich arbeite in einer Firma, die UNIX-Server für Berechnungen mit verschiedenen Programmen nutzt. Um eine Rechnung auf einem der Server zu starten, logge ich mich von einem Wondows-Rechner mit dem Programm puTTy per SSH auf dem Server ein. Nun kann ich natürlich eine Rechnung starten.

Jetzt zum Problem:

Ich hab mal ein Script geschrieben, dass mehrere Rechnungen hintereinander startet. Dabei wartet es aber immer ab, dass die vorige Rechnung fertig ist und startet dann erst die nächste. Das funktioniert aber nur solange wie das Shell-Fenster (mit dem ich mich eingeloggt habe) geöffnet ist. Schließe ich das Fenster, wird zwar die erste Rechnung durchgeführt, alle nachfolgenden aber nicht. Meiner Meinung nach liegt das an der fehlenden Identifikation am UNIX-Server.
Gibt es nun die Möglichkeit in das Script nen Befehl einzufügen, der dem UNIX-Server sagt, dass ich eingeloggt bin bzw. der mich einloggt, damit die nachfolgenden Rechnungen auch gestartet werden? Ich will halt meinen Windowsrechner nicht für die Dauer der Rechnungen an lassen müssen.
Ach ja, wär praktisch, wenn ich in dieses Script nicht meine Login-Daten reinschreiben müßte, sondern es sich die selber holt (von der bestehenden Anmeldung?). Aus Sicherheitsgründen selbstverständlich.
Da ich programmiertechnisch nicht sooo fit bin, wären verständliche Erklärungen super.

Gruß,
Eike


----------



## RedWing (13. September 2007)

Hallo,

versuch doch dein Skript mal so zu starten:


```
nohup befehl &
```

siehe "man nohup"

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## ishino (14. September 2007)

Immer gern genommen: screen (http://www.gnu.org/software/screen).


----------



## eische (14. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,

danke für den Tipp mit "nohup".

Damit funktioniert es wunderbar.

Gruß,
Eike


----------

